# Auction (rant)



## farmy (Jun 19, 2009)

So I went to an auction at the pound today. Our local pound does not adopt out farm animals, but auctions them off.  We heard that there were two pigs there well only one was up for auction today. 

I get there and I end up being the only person there! which has happened to me several times. So I bid 75 cents on the pig... this lady that works there starts in on me about how its not right, the pig has been there for a week and I should pay more....

Which is VERY VERY aggravating to me... I explained to her that by the time I have all the vet work brought up to date and have him castrated I will be about 500 dollars in the hole... AND that that doesnt include what I will put into him for the rest of his natural life...  

I just hate when people get an attitude... the pig was either going to get a home with me or be euthanized... grrr...

Anyways this is him, its not the best picture because he was in the trailer (I will get better ones tomorrow) but he is just a little baby potbelly.










I named him Clemenza after the charecter in the godfather... he is too cute though and already very very friendly.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 19, 2009)

He is cute. 

The lady should have been happy he was getting a good home instead of having to be put down, which, would have cost them more money to boot.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 19, 2009)

he is a cute lil piggie.


----------



## Rafter 7 Paint Horses (Jun 19, 2009)

AAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!! Too cute!

Jean


----------



## haviris (Jun 20, 2009)

He is cute! Looks alittle like my Hilda! I would have told them if they wanted to adopt him out they could set the price, but since they prefer an auction that's how it goes. I'm glad you got him, he sounds like one lucky pig!

Our shelter also auctions farm animals, they had some goat kids once that I wanted, but I was told I'd have to go to the sale barn and bid, I didn't want them that badly, but I bet they'd have gotten more w/ an adoption fee then they probably did at the sale.


----------



## nightshade (Jun 20, 2009)

omg I want him he is too cute!  I would have defiantly bought him. I told hubby that we can get a pig as long as it stays little I don't want a hog, then he can get hogs to butcher but only after me and the son get a little pet one. I think it sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## farmy (Jun 20, 2009)

yeah its frustrating for us because we are not in the business of buying animals, but, when it comes to these auctions we go. 

Hav you should try sometime of all the auctions we have been to the MOST we have paid for an animal was 200ish dollars but that was for 12 goats all together... but other than that one time we are usually the only ones there. 

I think hes adorable too. We dont get babies a  lot so this is a fun time for me.Plus we also have a baby Yorkshire that is supposed to be coming to us from another rescue... 2 babies?!?! that makes me the luckiest girl ever!


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jun 20, 2009)

he is a cutie! You will have lots of fun with him. I agree on the woman.....if she/they didn't want to take what you bid, guess they should have started his bidding higher. Doh!


----------



## miron28 (Jun 20, 2009)

what a cutie!


----------



## haviris (Jun 21, 2009)

Our shelter doesn't have their own auction, they dump them off at the sale. It's really crowded and not really much parking. I know there is no chance I would have been the only one there.

If it had been a shelter auction I probably would have gone, rather then the local auction.


----------



## farmy (Jun 21, 2009)

ohh man... yeah its really small here but its sad because you have to walk by all the death row guys and this time when I went they had atleast 80 puppies sitting on death row... ugh.......


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 21, 2009)

farmy said:
			
		

> ohh man... yeah its really small here but its sad because you have to walk by all the death row guys and this time when I went they had atleast 80 puppies sitting on death row... ugh.......


So sad! I always thought when we went puppy hunting that I would check out our local shelter. But, no, they always find an excuse to not adopt out so, I'm not going to put the girls through that. It wouldn't be so bad if I could go down and fill out the paper work ahead and be pre-approved but, no. You have to have a certain animal picked out to do the paper work for. Sometimes they review it right away and others you have to wait. It's so sad.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Jun 21, 2009)

OMG!!!!  HE IS SOOOO adorable....I wish I wish Iwish !!!! 
He's a lucky little piggy......and good for you for sticking to your guns ..I agree...


----------



## mully (Jun 22, 2009)

What a cute little pig !!  They should figure out the minimum price before hand and not hassle customers!! Good luck with you new addition. It is good to know he will have a nice home.


----------



## nightshade (Jun 23, 2009)

farmy said:
			
		

> ohh man... yeah its really small here but its sad because you have to walk by all the death row guys and this time when I went they had atleast 80 puppies sitting on death row... ugh.......


I have a horrible time going even in our local shelter it is always that way and I cry every time. I go to the local horse action that actually has a section called "the meat pens." I go find what I think I have the resources to save then go out back and puke my guts out til they get to the one I am bidding on. It is terribly sad.  I also use to go to the weekly livestock sales about twice a month and see what else I can bring home and give another chance.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 23, 2009)

sorry that going to auctions make you sick.ive been going to auctions close to 40yrs.so im used to them.


----------



## Wolf-Kim (Jun 23, 2009)

Quite the cutie! Especially for 75 cents! LOL

-Kim


----------



## nightshade (Jun 23, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> sorry that going to auctions make you sick.ive been going to auctions close to 40yrs.so im used to them.


I go to the weekly sales usually twice a month little phases me there except when I don't get something I was bidding on only to see it out back later in the day being treated poorly or cruelly or even in a few cases dead.

 Now the horse sales, We go probably 4-6 times a year, get tack and see what is there we may want to take home. Those are the ones I get sick at, I love going I love bring things home that have problems and giving them a chance. But some of the things you see and the way that some fokes think it is okay to treat a creature, that I don't think I will ever get over. 

My little Amish buddies at the sale laugh because I have little fear even of creatures that clearly have had a rough life, I don't like hogs but horse, bulls, goats normally don't phase me much, I even help from time to time move stuff around from pen to pen during the sales.  But the horse sales I will not even offer help at I would lose my temper and end up hitting some one for being an A$$.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 24, 2009)

Animals going off to slaughter is a fact of the livestock industry. Many are produced just for the purpose of feeding the people. It's also a way to keep the surplus of unwanted animals down.

But, I agree that they should be treated humanely during the process. No one benefits if the animals are abused/treated poorly.


----------



## farmy (Jun 24, 2009)

Farmer, I wish more people had your attitude about it, but on large production farms, they dont care how animals are treated. So long as they can make money nothing else matters to them. 

That being said as much as I wish it was a vegetarian world (a girl can dream right) I know that animals will continue to be bred and raised for food, I wish that more people would buy from small local farms, becuase I know that's a better life for the animals. 

I have to agree with nightshade. We have several mustangs and burros that were rounded up by BLM and when we went to the auction to get them it was horrible. Especially for horses who have been wild all their lives and now at every turn they're being electrically prodded or abused. 

No matter what peoples views on animals as entertainment or food I just wish people treated them with a little more respect. Like many of you on this forum do.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 24, 2009)

farmy said:
			
		

> Farmer, I wish more people had your attitude about it, but on large production farms, they dont care how animals are treated. So long as they can make money nothing else matters to them.


What they don't realize is that they could make more money if they treated them better. Plus, they hurt the image of the industry which doesn't help the pricing at all either.

Kitty


----------



## farmy (Jun 26, 2009)

Going back to the auctions today... there is another potbelly there hopefully we are able to save him too.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jun 26, 2009)

Good. And I hope you get him for .75 too! 
Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 26, 2009)

Good Luck! 

And remember when you get it home we will want to see a pic!


----------



## mully (Jun 26, 2009)

Bid $2 and really make them nervous


----------



## farmy (Jun 26, 2009)

So I got her... I had to bid 75 dollars today because there was a breeder there who wanted her.  The pig has a leg that appears to at one time been broken and allowed to heal however, so I think she will always have to hang out with our group of special needs guys...







Any ideas for a name for her?


----------



## farmy (Jun 26, 2009)

ohh and today was like Christmas for me today because I also got this:


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 26, 2009)

Cute pig. 

Lucky you. Have fun mowing.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 26, 2009)

that pig is cute.now that lawnmower means work.


----------



## farmy (Jun 26, 2009)

I am really excited for this mower our other one was not a commercial mower and so it really couldnt handle the farm work... I am excited to get on that bad boy tomorrow...

any ideas for a name for Ms. Piggy?


----------



## nightshade (Jun 26, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Animals going off to slaughter is a fact of the livestock industry. Many are produced just for the purpose of feeding the people. It's also a way to keep the surplus of unwanted animals down.But, I agree that they should be treated humanely during the process. No one benefits if the animals are abused/treated poorly.


I have no problem with animals being raised for food or sold of slaughter. WE buy butcher pigs at auctions because I don't have the heart/guts to kill something I personally raised.  I just hate to see creatures treated badly even when they are for food and farmy is right now days fokes will pay more for food raised in better conditions. I have a neighbor that has made a good living over the years raising and selling free ranged chickens and now he is expanding into other livestock and fowl as well as running a farmer's market for others to sell their good at also.

Back to the piggy-

omg Farmy you are just gathering them up like I do goats!  That is too cute.  She looks like a Lily to me or a Daisy ?  Will she stay that little? I have only ever seen the pot bellies that are huge on tiny legs Hubby says though that you can get ones that stay little but I have never seen one.

 I agree that mower means work. It is like when you bring home new shovels or other tools lol Probably works good though.


----------



## farmy (Jun 27, 2009)

yeah she should stay that small.. I will try and get a picture of one of the groups of pigs we have they are all adults and all weigh under 50 pounds some in that group dont weigh over 30.


----------



## nightshade (Jun 28, 2009)

wow that is cool, see that is the size I would be okay with


----------

